# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ditta individuale, sede legale e sede operativa

## micronpn

Buon giorno a tutti,
attualmente la mia ditta individuale ha sede legale ed operativa coincidenti con la mia abitazione di residenza.
Ora siccome ho bisogno di più spazio sto meditando di trasferire la sede operativa in un altro locale.
1. In termini di costi cosa mi comporta mantenere la sede legale presso l'abitazione?
2. Il mantenimento della sede legale presso l'abitazione mi permettere di continuare a detrarre il 50% dei costi comuni (utenze)?
3. Da un punto di vista IRAP cosa cambierebbe considerato che non ho una stabile organizzazione (non ho dipendenti e l'apporto di capitale è praticamente inesistente)?
4. Un collega mi ha consigliato di cogliere l'occasione e trasformare la ditta individuale in una srl a capitale ridotto con unico socio, può essere vantaggioso?
Grazie fin d'ora.

----------


## paolab

punto 4: occorre valutare se il giro d'affari permette tale scelta.
1: nessun costo in più
2: se l'attività verrà esercitata in altra sede non mi detrarrei più il 50% delle spese per utenze di casa
3: IRAP: data la situazione non si deve versare, neanche con la nuova sede

----------


## fpdesign

Io ho un problema diverso, magari potete aiutarmi  
Sono una città individuale ,Annotata con la qualifica di IMPRESA ARTIGIANA (sezione speciale) il 04/10/2007
Codice: 74.20.19 - Altre attivita' di riprese fotografiche 
Ho sede in  Via  Axxx   ( Come da Visura Camerale)
Residenza in via Bxxx
Sede operativa in Via  Cxxx 
La camera di Commercio ha i dati aggiornati quindi , Sede e Residenza sono regolamenti stati  comunicati  la sede
Mi hanno detto che devo pagare 18 euro l'anno per la sede  Operativa   
In fattura cosa devo scrivere  e cosa devono scrivere i fornitori la Sede,  la Residenza, o la Sede operativa ?

----------

